
Trump signs bill supporting Hong Kong protesters despite Chinese opposition - taiwanboy
https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/472340-trump-signs-bill-supporting-hong-kong-protesters-despite-chinese
======
jkoudys
What's with the news making every headline about Trump?

> after it passed the House and Senate with veto-proof majorities.

Doesn't sound like the POTUS had much to do with it, no matter who it was.

~~~
atypicality
He lives rent-free in all their heads

